# Hunter's Journal



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, yesterday I rode Jax during my lesson. Jax is a Paint Horse and is such a big old teddy bear. He can be a little spooky/spazzy but he's usually pretty calm.

Basically I tacked him up in his stall and then brought him down. And he didn't freak out when I took off his cooler 

He was great when we cantered. He picked it up almost right away and most of the time he was on the right lead. We cantered over some crossrails later in the lesson and he was perfect.


----------

